# A Garage Scene



## STUTZ

Just a garage scene.


----------



## StarshipClass

Nice!!! If the colors were toned down just a bit in the photo, I'd be hard pressed to tell if it were real or not.

BTW: Is there a law about the "exit" signs?


----------



## STUTZ

Thanks PerfesserCoffee. I think there is a law about having an EXIT sign at doors. This is especially true in public places like movie theaters, restaraunts, etc.


----------



## Midnightrun

SWEET!!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## roadrner

Looks great. Must be a new garage as clean as it is.  

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## STUTZ

Yep, it's a new garage.


----------



## stretchdog

Awesome


----------



## buddho

This is beautifully done!


----------



## rileycustoms

*my garage scene*

Hello to all, I am new here and just wanted to throw my hat into the ring you might say. I have been doing garage dioramas for sometime and am glad to finally find somewhere to talk about it.


----------



## STUTZ

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Welcome to the forum rileycustoms! :wave: I like your garage scene!


----------



## roadrner

rileycustoms said:


> Hello to all, I am new here and just wanted to throw my hat into the ring you might say. I have been doing garage dioramas for sometime and am glad to finally find somewhere to talk about it.


 

rc, 
Looks great, even the hanging Earnhardt poster. Nice detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rileycustoms

Looks great, even the hanging Earnhardt poster. Nice detail.Thanks roadrner, I try to make my garages as real as possible. Most of us have all diferent types of poster hanging in our garages.Here is my latest garage that I have some good comments about.


----------



## STUTZ

rileycustoms said:


> Looks great, even the hanging Earnhardt poster. Nice detail.Thanks roadrner, I try to make my garages as real as possible. Most of us have all diferent types of poster hanging in our garages.Here is my latest garage that I have some good comments about.


Very nice work rileycustoms! :thumbsup:


----------



## rileycustoms

Do any of you make your own accessories ? I make most of my own toolboxes, drums, garbage cans ect. I was just wondering if anyone esle does, looking to share any ideas on other methods.


----------



## free spirit

both nice dioramas guys :wave:


----------



## Lummox

Nice work, my good man, VREY NICE!!!


----------

